# America's Army Operation



## Canada-Man (Jul 19, 2003)

The US Army released a Mac version of their freeware game.

This link is for fast downloading, but you have to pay $6.

http://ecommerce.americasarmy.com/product.asp?0=209&1=210&3=12

This link (from Apple's web site) is slower (I'm downloading it at 25.5 K/sec right now) but is free.

http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/games_demoupdates/americasarmyoperations.html

I've been three years in the canadian army, so I'll tell you if it looks real after I'm done downloading it and after I played a few hours!


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 19, 2003)

Wow, that looks mega cool!


----------



## ksv (Jul 20, 2003)




----------



## nb3004 (Jul 20, 2003)

thats cool that there is a free game with the UT2k3 engine, why does the army put this out, to show what they are about or or do they just use it to try and bolster recruitment?


----------



## The Memory Hole (Jul 20, 2003)

A little bit of both.


----------



## SoulCollector (Jul 20, 2003)

Woohoooo I was waiting for this...Just Got Back from the San Diego Comic Con...Hey the Mac Sites havent even posted it..but i checked..and yes....it was out since. last...week...COOL..
alright guys see you on the servers.....


----------



## Canada-Man (Jul 20, 2003)

Great! I tried the game with my iMac (Flat Panel, G4 @ 700 MHz, 512 MB RAM)

I've only had time to try the training, but it's really good!

The speed is excellent at this point, you need to be connected to the net all the time though.

The graphics are good, remember this is a freeware! But what is amazing is the realism of the weapons.

So if you have a G4 700 MHz or faster, I recommend this download! It's worth the time.

** At the beginning, you will see a spining beachball for a few seconds (well around a minute) and right-clicking the AA icon in the dock will say "Force Quit". Don't do this, wait and the screen will go black, and the game will start. **


----------



## voice- (Jul 21, 2003)

Woohoo! This'll really help on long trips out of town...a Mac laptop with a good shooter...


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 21, 2003)

this is a pretty solid game considering its free, that Alias game, that was free through ABC tv, sucked, the gameplay and graphics were pretty bad


----------



## monktus (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm pretty dubious about this. OK, I'll admit I like FPS games and I'm a big fan of the Medal of Honor series but I just don't want to download and play a game created by the US army! This may sound a bit hypocritical but I like MOH partly because I'm very interested in World War II and also for sheer Quake-esque fun with some atmosphere. They do manage to convey a bit of gravity while being enjoyable. 

I haven't played this US army recruitment/"we try not to shoot too many civilians, really" tool but I really don't want to either. I'm not judging any of you guys at all but I'm just quite surprised at your enthusiasm, especially the non-Americans.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 21, 2003)

Make no mistake, I hate the US Army. If I became president, the first thing I'd do would be to pass legislation to halve it in size (and I would probably be impeached, but that is beside the point ). However, any free game is cool with me


----------



## nb3004 (Jul 21, 2003)

exactly, i have no inlcination to go in the army or anything, but it is a free game, and a pretty decent one at that


----------



## qwikstreet (Jul 27, 2003)

Would like to try it but I don't think my iMac 400mhz will like it. But, its worth a shot. Maybe I will get around to it.


----------



## Arden (Jul 27, 2003)

I've seen this game on the PC side, and it's a bit unusual in some respects.  No matter what team you are on, the other team has the "bad guy" model and you have the "good guy" model.  But for a free game, it kicks ass.

Monk: Why the aversion?  Just because the Army created it, does not mean it downloads spyware to your computer and signs you up to be drafted.  Try it out, see if you like it, and don't judge it by its cover.  Remember, even Microsoft has made some awesome games in the past.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 27, 2003)

"In the past"? You've gotta be kidding me... When have they ever made anything good? 
Really though, their Flight Sims are the best on the market, hands down


----------



## Trip (Jul 29, 2003)

Microsoft making good games? Any of you own an Xbox? If so then one word: Amped.

This game is really creepy. It didn't work at all on my 466 iBook (and UT2k3 does?) and when I registered to get an account I never got a reply e-mail.

Anyway, glad somebodies having fun with it. And I'm glad that I'm at least supportive of the US government.


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't own an XBox, their flight sims run on the PC (I know...). But still, they are the best out there. The flight sim development section is a separate part of the company, not associated with Windoze at all (except to run on it).


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Actually, now that i think of it: Microsoft doesn't/hasn't made ANY games. All they do is buy out companies and sell the product they make under the name Microsoft. Cheap cows.

ANYWAY...


----------



## dlloyd (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, you're right. Who was it that made the flight sim.... ahhhhhh... I can't remember


----------



## Trip (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob Hope? He died.

America's Army looks wierd, is it anything like Ghost Recon?


----------



## Arden (Jul 30, 2003)

Probably.

Microsoft sold Age of Empires... even if they didn't make it, it's still a good game, and it has the Microsoft logo on it.

The Mac BU of Microsoft might as well be a separate entity as well; they make excellent products.


----------



## Stridder44 (Aug 7, 2003)

700mhz min.? crap...i feel like my 800mhz iMac is gonna loose it's place in gaming soon...oh well...i still love it.


----------



## Arden (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't worry, it happens to everyone.  That's the nature of the beast.  I'm playing Unreal Tournament right now on my iMac, and it runs very choppily.  But I manage.

If software developers always made stuff that ran well on what's out, without pushing the envelope, then companies like Apple would go out of business.


----------



## nb3004 (Aug 7, 2003)

i was playing Americas Army this morning, and i noticed that, at least in the mp games i joined, after being killed in the game your character doesnt respawn until the game is over, i now this is supposed to be realistic and intended but i dont really like it, i haven't checked to see if there is an option to play in less realistic deathmatch, probably not, 

what other FPS operate like this in MP, i think the Tom Clancy one's do, are there any others?


----------



## ex2bot (Aug 8, 2003)

Bruce Artwick . . . developed Flight Simulator (wireframe, for he Apple II, right?). I had Flight Simulator II on my Atari. It evolved into Microsoft's flight sim.

Doug


----------



## a2daj (Aug 8, 2003)

If you check out Ryan Gordan's .plan  today he released a new OpenAL lib for America's Army.  It fixes the sound crash with the Revo 7.1 sound cards.  It can also be used in UT2K3 for a slight performance boost:

Ryan's .plan


New Fix


If you don't know who Ryan Gordan is he  ported UT2K3 and America's Army to the Mac, and he's also working on finishing the port of the original Unreal Tournament for OS X as well as Duke Nukem 3D for OS X.


----------

